# Read-only file system

## pentium10

Hello guys,

I own a server which is in other country far from me. I don't know much about linux, and my administrator is on holiday. 

The server has some errors, probably a  Read-only file system

because every thing I do, it's says that it's Read-only file system

example:

chmod 777 index2.php

chmod: changing permissions of `index2.php': Read-only file system

How can I fix my server?

Regards,

Marton

----------

## i92guboj

 *pentium10 wrote:*   

> Hello guys,
> 
> I own a server which is in other country far from me. I don't know much about linux, and my administrator is on holiday. 
> 
> The server has some errors, probably a  Read-only file system
> ...

 

Mmmm, you really *should* ask your self why is that setup that way. Maybe, only maybe, it is for a good reason. You risk having big problems if you do things without knowing what you're doing.

Being that said, if the fs is mounted read only, you'd need to remount it rw. You might or might not need to reboot the machine depending if the fs is critical for the system operation. And you will need root privileges (most likely) to do so. You also risk not being able to log remotely after that if ssh or whatever you use for remote operation is not started automatically.

There might be other issues, those are just some basic things that come to my mind right now. There is little more I can say about how to setup your server without knowing anything about that machine. And it should really be your administrator the one that should provide you with the info on how to do it.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> example:
> 
> chmod 777 index2.php
> ...

 

You definitely don't want to do that. That will give everyone write permissions on your server, and (what's worse, exec permissions). In a web server, you usually want permissions 644 for files, and 755 for directories. That is enough to read everything so everyone can see it on a web browser or fetch the files and change into the directories. But no one (except for the owner, usually) should be allowed to write on files or dirs unless you really know what you are doing and that is what you really want.

----------

## pentium10

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mmmm, you really *should* ask your self why is that setup that way. Maybe, only maybe, it is for a good reason. You risk having big problems if you do things without knowing what you're doing.
> 
> Being that said, if the fs is mounted read only, you'd need to remount it rw. You might or might not need to reboot the machine depending if the fs is critical for the system operation. And you will need root privileges (most likely) to do so. You also risk not being able to log remotely after that if ssh or whatever you use for remote operation is not started automatically.
> ...

 

It worked ok yesterday, and suddenly crashed. No one else had access to the system, only me, and I wasn't doing anything special to crash it, just usual things like watching 'top', 'cp'-ing some files.

SSH is setup to start automatically before the crash, don't know now. I am looking to get a quick fix for this. I can log in with root via SSH restricted to my current dynamic ip (updated every 5 minute with a cron)

Based on this can you tell me more? Or what else do you need to be able to help me more?

(ps. I know about chmod 777, I was just showing that as example)

----------

## eccerr0r

Sounds like your hard drive puked and the machine put it into read-only mode to save it from further corruption?

Check 'dmesg' to see if there are any disk errors that occurred.  Might want to check your syslog as well.

You could try to force a remount the disk read-write, but sounds like you have an expensive maintainance call coming.

----------

## pentium10

```
europa_e_serv page # dmesg

: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00046100000390d5]

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver cytherm

drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.c: v1.0:Cypress USB Thermometer driver

usbcore: registered new driver phidgetservo

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

md: faulty personality registered for level -5

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.7.0-ioctl (2006-06-24) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.4 loaded

device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded

device-mapper: multipath emc: version 0.0.3 loaded

dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-2)

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8192 buckets, 65536 max) - 192 bytes per conntrack

ip_conntrack_pptp version 3.1 loaded

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

TCP cubic registered

TCP westwood registered

TCP htcp registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

Using IPI Shortcut mode

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdb4 ...

md:  adding sdb4 ...

md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb4

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb4

md:  adding sda4 ...

md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb4

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb4

md: created md1

md: bind<sda4>

md: bind<sdb4>

md: running: <sdb4><sda4>

md: kicking non-fresh sdb4 from array!

md: unbind<sdb4>

md: export_rdev(sdb4)

raid1: raid set md1 active with 1 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb3 ...

md:  adding sdb3 ...

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb3

md:  adding sda3 ...

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb3

md: created md2

md: bind<sda3>

md: bind<sdb3>

md: running: <sdb3><sda3>

md: kicking non-fresh sdb3 from array!

md: unbind<sdb3>

md: export_rdev(sdb3)

raid1: raid set md2 active with 1 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md:  adding sda1 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<sda1>

md: bind<sdb1>

md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

md: kicking non-fresh sdb1 from array!

md: unbind<sdb1>

md: export_rdev(sdb1)

raid1: raid set md0 active with 1 out of 2 mirrors

md: ... autorun DONE.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

(fs/jbd/recovery.c, 255): journal_recover: JBD: recovery, exit status 0, recovered transactions 17041432 to 17041719

(fs/jbd/recovery.c, 257): journal_recover: JBD: Replayed 2011 and revoked 2/3 blocks

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

EXT3 FS on md2, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on md1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:0 extents:1 across:2008116k

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:0 extents:1 across:2008116k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

process `host' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

via-rhine: Reset not complete yet. Trying harder.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: (BMDMA stat 0x0)

ata1.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x4 stat 0x40 err 0x0 (timeout)

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1: port is slow to respond, please be patient

ata1: port failed to respond (30 secs)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

SCSI device sda: 240121728 512-byte hdwr sectors (122942 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=13075944192, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): read_block_bitmap: Cannot read block bitmap - block_group = 524, block_bitmap = 1634493023

Aborting journal on device md1.

ext3_abort called.

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal

Remounting filesystem read-only

EXT3-fs error (device md1) in ext3_reserve_inode_write: Journal has aborted

EXT3-fs error (device md1) in ext3_reserve_inode_write: Journal has aborted

EXT3-fs error (device md1) in ext3_orphan_del: Journal has aborted

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585311, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896812032, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8422760, block=1112101503

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585256, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585249, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548032, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585326, block=1819568503

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548032, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585327, block=1819568503

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585252, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585236, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585266, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585235, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585270, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585278, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896812376, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8424153, block=1112101546

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585283, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585223, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585254, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585229, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585301, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585264, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585309, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896812392, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8424202, block=1112101548

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585219, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585232, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585279, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585221, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548032, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585335, block=1819568503

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585290, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896812392, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8424204, block=1112101548

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585276, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585257, block=1819568501

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585241, block=1819568500

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585262, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585238, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585224, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585293, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896812072, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8422913, block=1112101508

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896812096, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8423030, block=1112101511

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585260, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548032, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585330, block=1819568503

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585273, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585227, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896811896, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8422211, block=1112101486

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585271, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896811760, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8421674, block=1112101469

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585244, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896812296, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8423836, block=1112101536

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896812048, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8422841, block=1112101505

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896812056, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8422864, block=1112101506

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548032, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585316, block=1819568503

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548032, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585320, block=1819568503

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548032, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585331, block=1819568503

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585265, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585261, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896812256, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8423651, block=1112101531

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585297, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548032, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585321, block=1819568503

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585281, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585303, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585282, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585247, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585237, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585274, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585268, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585230, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585233, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585294, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585307, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548032, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585329, block=1819568503

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548032, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585325, block=1819568503

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585304, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548032, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585334, block=1819568503

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896812400, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8424249, block=1112101549

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585311, block=1819568502

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585220, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548016, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585253, block=1819568501

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548008, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585240, block=1819568500

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=8896812032, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8422777, block=1112101503

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

attempt to access beyond end of device

md1: rw=0, want=14556548024, limit=138206976

EXT3-fs error (device md1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8585286, block=1819568502

europa_e_serv page #

```

----------

## i92guboj

Don't remount read/write.

Your filesystem or your drive can be damaged, you need to run fsck on it. For that, you might need to boot on another media, so I think that you will need to drive a bit or ask someone to help you.

You should start on a livecd, backup the drive to any other place with the help of dd or ddrescue and then try tu run fsck on it.

----------

## schachti

Please post the contents of /etc/fstab.

----------

## pentium10

```
europa_e_serv home # df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/md/2             48070408  33296176  12332360  73% /

udev                    777096       204    776892   1% /dev

/dev/md/1             68017608  41951260  22611176  65% /var

shm                     777096         0    777096   0% /dev/shm

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

/dev/md0                /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/md2                /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw,pri=0        0 0

/dev/sdb2               none            swap            sw,pri=0        0 0

/dev/md1                /var            ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

I can write to /home

As I know I have two hard disks in RAID, does that help?

----------

## schachti

ok, so the file system is corrupt and therefore mounted read-only. What I would do next (only do it if you know what you are doing):

* make a backup of the partition (use dd)

* do a file system check (after booting a live cd)

----------

## pentium10

so the only way to fix this is to be in front of the PC?

What guarantees are that the files will be ok? 

Can I `download` /`backup` the files especially the /var/www/ directory and  MySQL database files to my local Windows PC in efficient and quick way?

----------

## schachti

 *pentium10 wrote:*   

> so the only way to fix this is to be in front of the PC?

 

This is the most secure way, although there might be alternatives.

 *pentium10 wrote:*   

> What guarantees are that the files will be ok? 

 

No guarantees, the file system seems to be borked.

 *pentium10 wrote:*   

> Can I `download` /`backup` the files especially the /var/www/ directory and  MySQL database files to my local Windows PC in efficient and quick way?

 

You could backup using tar, for example

```
tar cvzf /path/backup.tar.gz /var/www
```

where path is the path where writing files works (otherwise, you could use scp or ftp to transfer the files you want to backup).

----------

## pentium10

can I somehow start apache?

```
Failed to start apache :

touch: cannot touch `/var/lib/init.d/mtime-test.31079': Read-only file system

 * One of the files in /etc/{conf.d,init.d} or /etc/rc.conf

 * has a modification time in the future!

 * Caching service dependencies ...mktemp: cannot create temp file /var/lib/init.d/depcache.Xrl3kaH: Read-only file system

 [31;01m*[0m Failed to create temporary cache!

mktemp: cannot create temp file /var/lib/init.d/treecache.XDD8XMJ: Read-only file system

 [31;01m*[0m Failed to create temporary cache!

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:506: fatal: expression for `>>' redirection has null string value

touch: cannot touch `/var/lib/init.d/depcache': Read-only file system

touch: cannot touch `/var/lib/init.d/deptree': Read-only file system

chmod: changing permissions of `/var/lib/init.d/depcache': Read-only file system

chmod: changing permissions of `/var/lib/init.d/deptree': Read-only file system

 * Failed to cache service dependencies

                                                                          [ !! ]

 * Error running '/sbin/depscan.sh'!

 * Please correct any problems above.

```

----------

## i92guboj

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *pentium10 wrote:*   so the only way to fix this is to be in front of the PC? 
> 
> This is the most secure way, although there might be alternatives.
> 
> 

 

If just depends. If your root partition is affected, you will need to find an alternate way to boot. This usually is a livecd.

 *pentium10 wrote:*   

> What guarantees are that the files will be ok? 

 

None.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pentium10 wrote:*   Can I `download` /`backup` the files especially the /var/www/ directory and  MySQL database files to my local Windows PC in efficient and quick way? 
> 
> You could backup using tar, for example
> ...

 

If the fs is borked, tar will not work. because they will abort on read errors. dd or ddrescue (depending if there are problems at physical level) are the way to go on my opinion. Then try to fsck the filesystem. If something fails, you can dump it back from the image using dd again.

----------

## eccerr0r

Since you mentioned the machine is far from you, there's not much you really can do.  If you have a relatively fast connection you can try copying what you can through the filesystem to a local machine, or use netcat or some sort to get an image copy to work on locally, to see if you can fsck it or whatnot.

If you don't, your best bet is just copying files to salvage what you can and see if you can recreate a new filesystem setup to re-image your host.

Chances are you will need someone there.  Likely rebooting the machine will cause it not to come back up.  The dmesg log seems to be purely filesystem corruption and most likely your disk didn't do anything bad (should check with smartctl, etc.) - since it is corruption, you should suspect your computer for corrupting it in the first place... Perhaps memory test is in store.

----------

